# Next Year!!!



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm head'in out to see if I can get one more load of logs off the mountain before the snow gets too deep up there so I'll talk to you folks NEXT YEAR.lol.

So---*HAPPY NEW YEAR *everyone here at Predatortalk.

I'll be home by 6:00 p.m.---a shot & a beer---and in bed by 8:00 p.m. 

You young guys can keep the new years partys go'in.

Bye---Catcapper.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Cat, be careful up there, And a Happy New year to you and Miss Kim.

Happy New year to all of you!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All the best to you and Miss Kim in the New Year Mr. CAT, careful setting those choker's, take some pictures if it's not too windy for the flash-pan!!!

And to all those on PT--- Have a safe and shoot straight into the New Year.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy New Year Gentlemen I hope 2011 is an Awesome year for each of you!! I will be Working tonight to ring it in, God Bless have a Safe One!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Yes HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL----Have a great New Years Eve-------SB*


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Here's hoping a better year for us all. Especially a certain Dodge driver!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I want to wish everyone a happy new year also. Hope that you all have some fun plans for tonight and that everyone will be safe. Everyone keep your vehicles on the road.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Happy new year to all. By the way and thanks for all the birthday wishes.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!* I'll be bringing in the new year calling and will hit a ki yi at 12 for yall! *GOD BLESS AND BE SAFE!*


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Super thankful that I've been trusted with one more year of life to make a difference, live life to the fullest, and be with my family. Maybe thanksgiving should actually be on new years eve or day?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Here's hoping a better year for us all. Especially a certain Dodge driver!


Hmm..seeing as how I drive a dodge very much like C.M.'s I will take it as you not talking about me. ha ha

Just got in from a day and half of setting my beaver line. Only fell through 6 times..the weather warmed up and the marsh ice was thin.

Happy New Year to all you PT guys and gals !!!

May your aim be straight and your loads not fail.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Happy New Year, fellas! In the last 5 years, i've made it to midnight ONCE I think. Man I am getting old....

All the best to you and yours! Here's to a better 2011 for all!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My all your problems be small and the new year is only good.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL Chris Having a wife and kids will do that to ya!! are you still stranded in Colorado??


----------

